# Setting up my 7.5KW VFD



## JLTLS (May 19, 2020)

I recently purchased a

Huanyang CNC 7.5KW VSD 10HP 220V Variable Frequency Drive Inverter VFD Single To 3 Phase.

I am trying to set it up for the GDZ120X103-4.5 Spindle on my machine. I have been given this information from the seller.

P0.00=0
P0.03=300
P0.04=300
P0.06=300
P2.02=300
p0.07=1

I have also looked at many you tube videos trying to find my VFD and spindle set up.

SO far I have come to the conclusion that I also need:

P2.02=60
P0.11=5
P0.12=5

I have set my motor functions to:

P2.01=4.5
P2.02=300
P2.03=18000
P2.04=220
P2.05=12

When I try to perform the P0.16=1 the spindle starts then it flashes “Trip” so I have selected STOP.                                                                                                                   I greatly appreciate any other guidence someone can give me.


----------



## mksj (May 19, 2020)

I would include the model number and PDF of the manual when these questions come up, I had an archived GT manual which I believe is appropriate to your model.  I would look at the trip code (P78 in my manual) to see what is causing it to trip. Try to lengthen the acceleration time and first run the auto tune in a static mode.  There should be no load on the motor/no drive attached when doing dynamic auto tune. Run the VFD in sensorless vector mode. 
P0.00 = 1 (sensorless Vector)
P0.03=300
P0.04=300
P0.06=300
p0.07=1
P0.11=10 (slower acceleration)
P0.12=5

P2.01=4.5
P2.02=300
P2.03=18000
P2.04=220
P2.05=12

After you set the parameters do a motor auto tune P0.16 = 2 auto tune without rotation to start with, it is probably trying to accelerate the spindle too quickly causing an over current issue, but could be something else.


----------



## JLTLS (May 19, 2020)

mksj said:


> I would include the model number and PDF of the manual when these questions come up, I had an archived GT manual which I believe is appropriate to your model.  I would look at the trip code (P78 in my manual) to see what is causing it to trip. Try to lengthen the acceleration time and first run the auto tune in a static mode.  There should be no load on the motor/no drive attached when doing dynamic auto tune. Run the VFD in sensorless vector mode.
> P0.00 = 1 (sensorless Vector)
> P0.03=300
> P0.04=300
> ...


I have added new files. I added the PDF Manual and a picture of the data plate from the VFD.


----------



## mksj (May 20, 2020)

OK, thanks for the additions. I would try the changes indicated above, then try first to static tune the VFD. Then see if the VFD will run and slowly ramp up the speed. If the trip indicator is on then it could be a VFD fault, flickering suggests overload but normally there would be an error code on the display. Evidently these VFD's have a high DOA with first use. You could also try to email HY or the vendor that sold it to you.


----------

